# Placing a new bird in the cage of my budgie who suffers from French Moult



## ibagcibasi (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello, my budgie, Angel is four-month-old male budgie and he has been suffering from French Moult disease, keeps losing his long wing and tail feathers. I would like to get a new budgie to help him feel happier but I am worried that the new bird may catch the same disease. Is French Moult contagious for other birds in the same cage as long as they don't breed?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

French moult is highly contagious. Consult with your avian vet first. Do not let any non adult birds of any species near your Angel and if you do go forward with getting another budgie make sure they are male so no babies would be possible.


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

I would talk to a vet first, but french moult usually only affects birds that catch in the nest. Adults can catch it but usually don't have any effects, so you will probably be fine with another bird. It is generally passed to chick by their parents and then as they mature they lose feathers. Some grow them back but others continue to have problems. The virus is pretty much everywhere but it seems that adults develop immunity after exposure.


----------



## ibagcibasi (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for your advice. After consulting the nearby aviary vet, I will be getting a male budgie who could be a good for Angel.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Have you considered finding another bird with French moult? 
It would be lovely to give a home to yet another disabled budgie; plus the two of them would likely also be more equal in terms of physical abilities.


----------



## ibagcibasi (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes I did, but it just hurts so bad to see my budgie losing feathers with blood on their tips, new feathers growing out in disorder and all the while me staying helpless no matter what I do to alleviate the effects of disease (regular bathing, rich protein food and vitamin support etc). Thus I would prefer a healthy budgie which could still accompany my good mate.


----------

